# Profit Margin in ScreenPrinting business



## tampaite (May 5, 2015)

Could someone please educate me on the profit margins in the screenprinting business assuming you have a storefront ?

Am looking for ballpark numbers.

Example: with restaurants, rule of thumb is you have 30% margin with food items and 60% with liquor - so something similar to screenprinting business will help.


----------

